
Some children at higher risk of privacy violations from digital apps - rustoo
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-09/mm-u-sca090420.php
======
raxxorrax
This is pretty sad but expected and indicative of perverted incentives from
the ad industry. It pays for sites but I ask myself if it is really worth it.

It isn't easy to explain the benefits of being restrictive of data sharing
especially in those demographics.

